# The Gift 2.0



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Made this one for the Guy who "caught" me again for Slingshots.

Maybe you have seen her in his latest Vid already.






- Laminated Guttagliss and Aluminum Core and Spacers

- Zebrano

- Ebony

- Osage Orange Letter

- stabilized Bog-Oak Forktips

- Brass Pins

Thanks for stopping by.

Cheers

:target: AnTrAxX


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply AMAZING and FLAWLESS!!!!!

Another stunning piece of art!!!!

Many congratulations!!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wonderful dude! Joerg is gonna be over the moon when he gets this!!!!!! The fact that you are inspired by other makers, then take the time to truly show your gratitude by crafting such beauties for them is amazing.

You are a kind and selfless gentleman. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

that is truly beautiful, i love it!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

that is one awesome looking catty !!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Wonderful dude! Joerg is gonna be over the moon when he gets this!!!!!! The fact that you are inspired by other makers, then take the time to truly show your gratitude by crafting such beauties for them is amazing.
> 
> You are a kind and selfless gentleman. :thumbsup:


I second the motion!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*sigh*

EDIT: I just swooned.


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Now THAT'S what dreams are made of. This is art. Whodathunkit? Art in a slingshot. Just found this forum and am constantly amazed.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's some outstanding inlay work right there!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:blink: :shocked: :wub: Sooooooo pretty! You're the man Antraxx. And very kind of you to make such a beautiful work for Jorge. I viewed the video a day or so ago, but your pictures bring justice to your frame. Drool worthy, Sir.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for your Kind words Guys. :wub:

If this Forum told me something then that it is more blessed to give than to recieve. Giving thinks is so much fun and you have the craftingprocess too, which i enjoy *a lot*. And since i can´t shoot them all, why not get some people in to help me out? 

Thanks again, cya :wave:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Really amazing! Your work on the inlay is top notch!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Very stylin' Ant  Great craftsmanship!

Any chance you can show us your stabilizing setup? I was looking to getting into stabilizing wood and would be interested in your setup and take on it.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The slingshot is wonderful, a true piece of art. The colour of the handle, its own shape and the "J" really speak of Mr. Sprave. The gesture has even more value: be thankful is one of the most remarkable value in a man. All it's great here. Cheers. Bob


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonderbar. Another slingshot of the month coming up. Thank you for sharing, AnTraxx. The Big J is blown away by the beauty.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Simply Excellence!!!!!! You are by far my favourite craftsman mate. Superb quality!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

And he does it all without a vice. That is just amazing!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

WTF!?

You just went up another notch Ant! :O


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful work!!! Could not imagine such work. Another awesome act of generosity. Jorge also caught my SS interest. I now love this hobby!!! Beautiful work once again. Thanks for sharing.

-Leo


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

a beautiful piece of work !!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice slingshot!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Outrageous!

For me the most beautiful things are the bold colours and amazing photography that has captured the beauty of your creation.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm always in love when i see these clear SS photos, that's real slingshot-p**n for me !!

fantastic work from you :headbang:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

A very big Thanks again to all of you!

Comming home from work, browsing the forum...reading comments...hmmmm...so sweet 



f00by said:


> Very stylin' Ant  Great craftsmanship!
> 
> Any chance you can show us your stabilizing setup? I was looking to getting into stabilizing wood and would be interested in your setup and take on it.


Thx, f00by. I´m sorry, i don´t stabilize the wood myself. For a good quality i think you need at least a vacuum chamber? That would be too timeconsuming and to much work overall. I bought that Bog-Oak already stabilized from a knife-maker-supplie-shop over here in germany.



Wildwood said:


> Simply Excellence!!!!!! You are by far my favourite craftsman mate. Superb quality!


Thank you Wildwood, your Naturals are amazing pieces, very kind of you 



Bob Fionda said:


> The slingshot is wonderful, a true piece of art. The colour of the handle, its own shape and the "J" really speak of Mr. Sprave. The gesture has even more value: be thankful is one of the most remarkable value in a man. All it's great here. Cheers. Bob


Thank you Bob. Your such an importend part in "our" community, that comment really means a lot to me!



squirrel squasher said:


> And he does it all without a vice. That is just amazing!


Hehe, Jörg got that wrong somehow  This was in fact the FIRST Slingshot i did on my newly selfbuild bench and in my newly bought liitle vise. The ones i did before were mostly held by ropes (with a loop to step into). This makes things so much easier. I took a few pics during the making i think, i can upload them if you like.



quarterinmynose said:


> Sooooooo pretty! You're the man Antraxx. And very kind of you to make such a beautiful work for Jorge. I viewed the video a day or so ago, but your pictures bring justice to your frame. Drool worthy, Sir.


Thank you very much Quaterinmynose :wub:



Bill Hays said:


> That's some outstanding inlay work right there!


Thank you very much for stopping by Bill, really appreciate that!



Dayhiker said:


> *sigh*
> 
> EDIT: I just swooned.


Hehe, Thank you Bill, hope your getting well soon 



Quercusuber said:


> Simply AMAZING and FLAWLESS!!!!!
> 
> Another stunning piece of art!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Q-Man! Your Intermission rock´s! Thanks for taking a look!



Btoon84 said:


> Wonderful dude! Joerg is gonna be over the moon when he gets this!!!!!! The fact that you are inspired by other makers, then take the time to truly show your gratitude by crafting such beauties for them is amazing.
> 
> You are a kind and selfless gentleman. :thumbsup:


He was indeed happy, i was really surprised he put her in his latest Vid. Thanks for your Comment Mate! I still owe you one for that amazing Caudal Fin Mate and i won´t forget it (!)...if i just had more time :banghead:



The Gopher said:


> that is truly beautiful, i love it!


Hey Gopher, i´m a big fan of your work, thank you for your Post!

And also a big *THANKS* for each one i forgot to quote. Always a pleasure to present a new Creation :wave:


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Great all around with many techniques rocking it! Very nice!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow what a peice of eye candy for any collector that likes fine slingshots you have made there my freind..... :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

A true piece of art, such detail.

Jim


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Amazing. outstanding, fabulous, top draw, Awesome are there any more adjectives to express the quality of this work! I do inlay work in jewelry and your skills are those of a Master Craftsman in ever description of the word. I am indeed privileged to be blessed with the opportunity to see this creation Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

The wood work in this peace simply is unbeatable and Phenomenal, You are the true master of slingshot and this has my vote for the slingshot of the month by billions of mile :bowdown:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ant that is just way to sick good for me Bud! OMG,did you raid an exotic wood store? Stunning, Stunning, Stunning! I've said it before you are one of the best ever. Keep it up an we may have to rent space in an art gallery for you! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## natydred (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree with Btoon selfless people like you make me smile.  Seeing your master craftsmanship makes me strive for more. Also very awesome slingshot


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Arts&Crafts Inc.


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

lsdifasdksdcfaoisd this is just amazing!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, thank you so much Guys.

Haven´t even seen the new Comments until now :wave:

I emptied my CF-Card this morning and found some Pics i took during the making...maybe someone likes to see such Pics?





































Cheers and a nice Weekend


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, it's great to see how it went together.

A picture of this art work has been my screen wallpaper for weeks now


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Amazing workmanship!


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

:bowdown: Wow!


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

One of the top 3 slingshots I've ever seen bro. Fantastic


----------

